# OSHA training required in Nevada



## ruinexplorer (Dec 13, 2017)

If you happen to work in Nevada and haven't heard, by January 1, 2018, you must have either your OSHA 10 (general industry) or OSHA 30 (if in a supervisory role) to work in the state in the entertainment industry. This blog post has some details, I am not endorsing their training as I know nothing about it. At this time, there seems to be a separation for the convention industry, but certain rental/staging companies aren't taking chances. Also, I have heard from some out of state people who come in on a contract basis have been asked for proof of completing this.

I don't have the answers as to details on this provision. I am not a lawyer. I just want to make others aware of it, especially if you may end up working in the state. Be aware that this may start to move to other areas with a large presence of entertainment workers.


> Starting January 1, 2018 the State of Nevada will require specific workers in the
> entertainment industry to complete an OSHA 10 hour (non-supervisory employee) or
> an OSHA 30 hour (supervisory employee) safety and health general industry course
> and receive a completion card within 15 days of hire.
> ...


from the dir.nv.gov site (Fall2017 newsletter).


----------



## Footer (Dec 13, 2017)

Interesting. Would not surprise me to see this jump to California or up here in New York anytime soon.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 14, 2017)

I had to do OSHA 10 for a project and it was THE WORST


----------



## porkchop (Dec 14, 2017)

Honestly, when I took the 10 hour class I felt like I should have taken notes and sent them to every stagehand at my previous employer. As a group we have a tendency to get too excited about getting things done right now that we let safety get in the way rather than thinking about the best way to do things today and everyday moving forward. There are a lot of people working in entertainment around Vegas that are so uninformed about how to be safe they're not even aware of what they don't know. Would I rather not have to take two full days (Yes most people are taking at least 16 hours to do a "10 hour" class) to sit in front of a computer to do this, of course not. But for the industry as a whole this is only a good thing, and hopefully people will actually listen to at least a bit of it.

As a side note at my work location we were told we would need to have our OSHA 10 hour card on us at all times while at work. For a cert that lasts 5 years that's a lot to ask of a piece of cardstock.


----------



## egilson1 (Dec 15, 2017)

There is a bit of movement within the industry to create specific OSHA 10 and 30 classes that focus on stage and entertainment topics. That way it’s not a complete waste of time learning about trenching, which although interesting and fun, probably not to useful to the average stage hand. I know there are a few IATSE locals that started this.

Ethan


----------



## MNicolai (Dec 15, 2017)

egilson1 said:


> There is a bit of movement within the industry to create specific OSHA 10 and 30 classes that focus on stage and entertainment topics.



Still waiting for ETCP to take this on, as they are the predominant credentialing agency in this industry and it seems this would be in their wheelhouse.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 15, 2017)

Don't fret; this won't be an issue once tRump and his ilk repeal OSHA. 
NO Guvment Regulashun=MAGA!!!


Rumor has it IATSE Local 720 was largely responsible for this in Carson City.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 15, 2017)

MAGA- if you consider workplace injuries, maimings and deaths to be "greatness." Open season on workers from asshats that only consider the quarterly financial statements as their measure of success.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 16, 2017)

derekleffew said:


> Rumor has it IATSE Local 720 was largely responsible for this in Carson City.



I heard the same rumor. I also heard that there is a push for more certifications, such as ETCP. Also, this should include the convention industry as of 2019.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> I heard the same rumor. I also heard that there is a push for more certifications, such as ETCP. Also, this should include the convention industry as of 2019.


In general, the IATSE has become very certification-oriented as a way of documenting various work place skills and suitability for work. The International is funding training for trainers, facilitating curriculum exchange and development between Locals, etc. It's a big push to increase marketability of IATSE represented labor as a higher quality choice.

The International is also working very hard to foster a more inclusive workforce. Training and certification helps level the playing field.

Disclaimer - I'm an IATSE member and former Local officer.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Dec 18, 2017)

I don't have a problem with making sure that we have safe and educated workers. The biggest challenge that I see is those traveling to the state for work, especially shows that sit for more than two weeks (Hamilton is coming). As far as I see, there is no provision for the road crew. 

Personally, I just completed my OSHA 30 with a score of 96.67%.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 18, 2017)

Although I agree that it does throw a monkey wrench into the system for tours on the near term, it doesn't seem unreasonable to handle overall. Most people working Rock and Roll shows are independent contractors not employees so I don't believe they'd be subject to this regulations and for shows like Hamilton where they stagehands are actually employees just have them so the training sometime during the tour before they arrive in Nevada. It's not terribly expensive, tours stops are pretty predictable, a new hire that started in Nevada has 15 days to complete it, and it lasts for 5 years. There's plenty of downtime on tour, it's certainly do able. That may not be as workable for a smaller company like Circus Vargas, but I would argue that often those kinds of stagehands need that information and training more than anyone. 
Taxes change ever city, overtime is different in California, and now training requirements are different in Nevada. Making things any more lax would just encourage film companies and large shows like EDC to hire more out of state labor.


----------



## techieman33 (Dec 19, 2017)

porkchop said:


> Although I agree that it does throw a monkey wrench into the system for tours on the near term, it doesn't seem unreasonable to handle overall. Most people working Rock and Roll shows are independent contractors not employees so I don't believe they'd be subject to this regulations and for shows like Hamilton where they stagehands are actually employees just have them so the training sometime during the tour before they arrive in Nevada. It's not terribly expensive, tours stops are pretty predictable, a new hire that started in Nevada has 15 days to complete it, and it lasts for 5 years. There's plenty of downtime on tour, it's certainly do able. That may not be as workable for a smaller company like Circus Vargas, but I would argue that often those kinds of stagehands need that information and training more than anyone.
> Taxes change ever city, overtime is different in California, and now training requirements are different in Nevada. Making things any more lax would just encourage film companies and large shows like EDC to hire more out of state labor.



Completing the 10 shouldn't be a big deal, but a lot of the road crew could maybe be considered to be supervisors, and completing the 30 could be more challenging.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 19, 2017)

techieman33 said:


> Completing the 10 shouldn't be a big deal, but a lot of the road crew could maybe be considered to be supervisors, and completing the 30 could be more challenging.



The text of the bill specifically defines:

> “Supervisory employee” means any person having authority in the interest of the employer to hire, transfer, suspend, lay off, recall, promote, discharge, assign, reward or discipline other employees...


I don't know the details of all touring experiences, but when I was touring as an assistant electrician under a contract that used the "manager" exemption to avoid paying me overtime (The situation I believe you're referring to) I had none of those abilities. Heads of Department would need the 30 hour class obviously, but again I feel that is probably information they should have.


----------



## egilson1 (Jan 24, 2018)

I wanted to post a follow up to this.

After a heated discussion on FB with a few industry friends and how this law effects those traveling into Nevada for short shows like corporate events, I decided to try and get the low down from the horses mouth and called Nevada osha and spoke with Jess Lankford, the Chief Administrative Officer.

1) The first area of debate was how the 15 day rule was going to be applied. As the law is written you have 15 days from "the date of hire" to obtain the appropriate OSHA card. Well, The debate was does this mean your should have an OSHA 10 /30 card for the trade show booth/company global sales meeting in the hotel ballroom? The crew is only in town for 4 days, but have been "hired" by the company for several months/years. what do you do?

As we all know there is a difference in how a law is written and how it is enforced, and that is the case here. If you're in town for less than 15 days they are not going to be (at this point) looking for you to have either your 10 or 30 card. They are really looking at events/shows that would be in residency.

2) The law has a definition of “Site” which is defined as "a theater where live entertainment is performed, a sound stage, a showroom, a lounge, an arena or a remote site which has been designated as a location for the production of a motion picture or television program." So does this cover the hotel ballroom gig?

According to the person I spoke with they are not going to be looking for people doing trade shows or corporate events as needing either card. They are focusing on “Live Events”, long term productions, and tv/film sets. I posed the hypothetical question of the corporate party with KC and the Sunshine Band as entertainment as an example and Jess responded that they wouldn’t consider that a live event, as the purpose of the event wasn’t the band. But if it was lets say a concert in one of the arenas where tickets were being sold that would be a different think.

So the takeaway is that for the traveling show or corporate event type of work in lets say Vegas would not require either osha 10 or 30 cards.

That being said I think it’s still a good idea to look at industry specific OSHA 10/30 training versus the general industry version if you are going to pursue it. If you're going to spend the cash and time to get it, it should be actually helpful information and not just a card you stick in your wallet to comply with the law.


----------

